# LGB Mallet (20850) Only Running in Reverse



## Schroeders (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello,

I have a strange problem. My Mallet will only run in reverse, sound and lights ignite when forward direction is switched, but no movement. I pulled the body and all the wiring is tight / the board doesn't show any obvious signs of distress. 

Does this sound like a main board failure or the switch board? Is there anyway to bypass what maybe a bad board and get forward movement?

I have found a few replacement boards, but they are sold with the sound board and folks are fairly proud of the pair$ ;-)..

My transformer is a Bridgewerks 15A, but I only run LGB equipment on 1/4 throttle / voltage or less. I got to thinking that a voltage spike may have been the cause??

Best source for parts these days??

Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Some LGB boards used diodes to lower the motor voltage in order for the lights to turn on before the engine moves. 
The diode for the forward direction might be open, it is not a switch issue. 
Other problem could be a decoder issue if one was added. 
You need to take a picture of the board and post it as LGB had many versions of this engine and several different boards. 
I have the original version where I removed a good board and rewired he engine to a decoder. This board is available.


----------



## Schroeders (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Dan,
Thanks for the reply. Here is a pic of the board:
http://s713.photobucket.com/user/schrojef/media/image_zpsfdcb8579.jpg.html
This locomotive does not have a decoder installed, although this sounds like a viable option!
Thanks again for the help,
Jeff


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

That is not the board I have, I have the original 3 wire motor block 2085. 
This picture shows the newer board that has the MTS upgrade connections and 6 switches to switch from DC to DCC. 

This board you have is not available at Train-Li or model-land, and if it was it would be around $100 or more. 

What is the part number on the bottom of the engine? 2x852 and 2x851(non sound) have this board. 2085 does not.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I have one of those boards available with the sound module as well if you need it.


----------



## Schroeders (Sep 29, 2009)

its:

I am very much interested in the board. Please let me know cost, etc.

Thanks!

Jeff


----------

